# Puppy Watch - send good vibes!



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We're on day 2 of puppy watch. Nellie went off her feed yesterday morning, temp dropped and had some contractions late afternoon so Sarah drove the five hours home (arriving at nearly 1 a.m.). We were SURE she would have pups last night, But no!

Now the morning has passed and she is definitely getting less comfortable, trying to nest, etc, but still not whelping.

I'm sure it's coming but it's driving me CRAZY! This hanging out on constant watch has me overflowing with excess energy! 

Maybe if everyone thinks good thoughts it will hurry her up! 

Ok, signing off to go sit with her some more!
I'll post pics when (ever) they're born. 
Ken


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Yay! Yay! Yay! I can't wait for pictures!!! Sending the vibes, I WANT PICTURES!!! ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Ken and Janet -

I was just thinking about Nellie. You've estimated to meet the pups on Dec.5th - looks like Nellie-girl is on time!
Wishing you all the best - easy delivery and lots of healthy puppies, I am so exited for you guys!

Will be patiently waiting for pics


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a exciting time for your family.
Sending good vibes for lots of health pups.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

PUPPIES!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures. ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Lots of good wishes to Nellie. I expect you and Janet have been up all night....how many. So exciting.

Lots of pictures when you have time. Hope Nellie and the babies are all well and healthy.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hopefully your in the middle of helping mum with her new brood. Best wishes for mum and pups. I can't wait to see the adorable pics. Puppy cam perhaps Ken?????


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks All! It's been a very long day and night. Nellie finally delivered her first pup about 1:30 a.m. So far there were 5. 3 boys and 2 girls. Unfortunately one of the boys was still born and we were unable to revive it. She had a long labor with that one - he was big and breech. 

She's not quite done as she's having contractions again, but here's a quick pic of the gang so far.

Scratch that - 6, just had another girl! 

Ken


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Nellie girl, you're the best. Rest when you can.

Excited for all of you. Huntin' pups! Yeah.

Rod


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations Ken and Janet - beautiful pups!
Hopefully all of you can catch up on some sleep!

Sorry to hear about the stillborn boy...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! I can't wait for more pictures once you and Nellie get some rest.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow - they are so small. Well done Nellie....and ofcourse Ken and Janet.

Hope you get some rest.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Gorgeous and very well done Nellie!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations.
Sounds like everyone is going to need some sleep a little later.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

great!!! ;D good lass Nellie ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats!

Hope you are able to get some rest!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

HUGE Congratulations! Well done Nellie! Very clever girl!
Cant wait to see some more pictures.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Sent good vibes all night, Ken. Please send us an update on Nellie and the pups when you are able...we are thinking of you!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh puppies!! Congratulations! I hope mommy is doing good and puppies are not making her too tired


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

This is so exciting! I'm glad to hear Nellie is doing well  I wish you all well! I'm looking forward to the stories And pictures during the next couple of months!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for the outpouring of good thoughts and well wishes. They certainly helped!

Nellie had a total of 9 Pups. Seven surviving and thriving - four girls and three boys. All are resting peacefully and doing fine. 
This is my favorite picture so far.
I've posted more in the photo album of her blog if folks want to look at more.

Thanks again!
Ken

www.nelliexscarlitterblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Love this
all gifts ;D


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

7 beautiful perfect pups. What a wonderful sight to see!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

No one will ever accuse Ken of being overly dramatic. You need to visit his blog to learn that pup #8 arrived on the highway traveling 70mph & the 9th came in the vet's parking lot.

I am so sorry for the two that you lost. Life is so very fragile. I can only imagine what it must be like to witness & participate in the whelping of a litter.

Congratulations on seven beautiful additions to your Vizsla family. We want lots of pictures!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I am in puppy picture heaven after visiting your blog! ;D Are you allowing visitors once they are a bit older....?


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

@Ken

Seven seems like too many pups. Why don't you send one or two my way along with their AKC registration forms.

Congrats


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Congrats - they are adorable!! You're not that far from me - I'm available for play time whenever you need it


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Congratulations! Big hugs to Nellie and may everyone continue to do well.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

A big roo roo roo to Nellie........screw you guys...you didn't just punch out 9 pups......  

So pleased to hear you have all those healthy pups. I'm so sorry to hear that not all made it Ken. I had hoped and prayed Nellie would pop them out like tic tacs. 

Keep us up to date with puppy pics...................................when you get time...........


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't wait to see your posts when they get to the age where their little personalities start shining through.
Ive always been fascinated on how different pups from the same litter handle new things in their world. I would love to see some videos with commentary. The how and why each pup is introduced to things with their personality in mind.


----------

